

NOW HEAR THIS: NAVY ABANDONS ALL CAPS - cobrausn
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324049504578541813637044462.html

======
figglesonrails
It's fascinating to me that we have psychological effects of seeing all caps.
Compare to a language like Arabic which doesn't have the concept of
upper/lowercase letters. I wonder what linguistic effects they have that are
specific to their language...

